# Three Elgin Bluebirds on ebay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish (Oct 25, 2017)

I think this is a first. Three bluebirds listed at the same time.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322846431382

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BLUE...497550?hash=item4d6591378e:g:as4AAOSwQ1hZ5rhN

https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Ultima...323234?hash=item41d2315762:g:bUUAAOSw1QpZ52AT


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2017)

I saw that last night.  I think it will hurt the value of the first one a bit but it's crazy to see three at one time.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I saw that last night.  I think it will hurt the value of the first one a bit but it's crazy to see three at one time.




Maybe they will all sell.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 25, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think this is a first. Three bluebirds listed at the same time.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322846431382
> 
> ...



Ed,which one are you buying?[emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know, the first two listings are hovering right around $12,000 which isn't bad at all.
Steve's bike has a restoration documentation second to none, so I would expect it to do really well too.
It's missing a few specific items that may weaken it a bit, but over all, a pretty incredible bike.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Ed,which one are you buying?[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




 None. Saving my money for Memory Lane this week.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 25, 2017)

Early Christmas?


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks Like Wall Street,,,,,,,,Bull Market Selling Technique!!!
Predictions!!
1st One "Original" Won't Sell!!
2nd One "Restored"  Better Chance Here!!
3rd One "Project Story" Will Sell? Won't Reach $10K!

I'll Take the 3rd One Here!!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe they are not as rare as we have been led to believe


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Maybe they are not as rare as we have been led to believe



Its just the opportunities to buy them that are rare.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe its an elaborate ploy to short the market? Flood Ebay with BlueBirds to drive down the price of the O.G. one and once that auction ends withdraw the other two. Then hope for another long dry spell to drive up the prices again.  Pretty Sneaky!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd say the Bluebird market is very strong.
Three at one time, and they're all bringing respectable money.
Hmmmm!
Maybe it's time to throw a fourth one on the market. Lol!
Getcher Bluebirds here!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2017)

Bluebird selling spree!


----------



## Intense One (Oct 25, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think this is a first. Three bluebirds listed at the same time.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322846431382
> 
> ...



Holy Catfish, Batman!


----------



## spoker (Oct 27, 2017)

sure has nothing to do with the majority ppl who just like bikes,thats 10 times what they shuold go for,they arent collector bikes there ego bikes,show me shomthing built with skill and imagination,leave this crap for the drunks at barrette-jackson!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

spoker said:


> sure has nothing to do with the majority ppl who just like bikes,thats 10 times what they shuold go for,they arent collector bikes there ego bikes,show me shomthing built with skill and imagination,leave this crap for the drunks at barrette-jackson!!




Wow--actually I think it does have everything to do with the majority of people who just like bikes. I don't drink, I've never been to Barrett-Jackson, and I really like bikes. I also know how to use spell check!


----------



## spoker (Oct 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Wow--actually I think it does have everything to do with the majority of people who just like bikes. I don't drink, I've never been to Barrett-Jackson, and I really like bikes. I also know how to use spell check!
> 
> View attachment 698751



good 4 you!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Maybe they are not as rare as we have been led to believe




Whenever one sells sells at a good price that leads others to dive in. Classic behavior.

Remember antique bluejeans? A japanese buyer paid over 30 grand for a ceertain pair several years ago.

It's basic psychologily.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Looks Like Wall Street,,,,,,,,Bull Market Selling Technique!!!
> Predictions!!
> 1st One "Original" Won't Sell!!
> 2nd One "Restored"  Better Chance Here!!
> ...




You've got them mixed up, #3 is Nickinator's BIN at just over $11,000. The 'patina' bike was listed first in the OPp and the 'original' sold for $14k.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 28, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Whenever one sells sells at a good price that leads others to dive in. Classic behavior.
> 
> Remember antique bluejeans? A japanese buyer paid over 30 grand for a ceertain pair several years ago.
> 
> It's basic psychologily.




Like a BOGO?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

Regarding the auction for my Patina-Bird,

The reserve is set on the high side.  If you are interested in the bike, bid confidently knowing that I will be having a conversation with the high bidder regardless of the reserve having been met.  It WILL sell.

Thanks for all the kind comments and good luck!!


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322846431382


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 30, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Looks Like Wall Street,,,,,,,,Bull Market Selling Technique!!!
> Predictions!!
> 1st One "Original" Won't Sell!!
> 2nd One "Restored"  Better Chance Here!!
> ...




My prediction would be (and who really cares, but I have a few minutes
1st bird will meet reserve and sell at 14k 
2nd bird doesn't make reserve on ebay, but a deal is reached and never disclosed... not far from where it is now, perhaps less around 9k (which I feel is strong with the bluebird specific parts missing)
3rd bird will sit a while because it doesn't necessarily need a re-restoration, most buyers would factor that it and wouldn't want to be in the "red" after all said and done.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

45 minutes left!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 31, 2017)

I think Chris called it.. $9300.  I think I may have discouraged any serious bidding by implementing that reserve.  Still for sale then.. message me with any interest or if you were among the bidders.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 31, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I think Chris called it.. $9300.  I think I may have discouraged any serious bidding by implementing that reserve.  Still for sale then.. message me with any interest or if you were among the bidders.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Sweet bike

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

